# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Forex Trading

## marcus300

Hello people

I been trading along side many things in my life for many years and I thought I would give you some insight into some of the trades I am looking at, also if people are interested I can explain some of the terminology I use and also some of the knowledge ive learnt from some of the best traders in the world.




I'll keep this short for the time being but this is the weekly chart which is the first one I check, then I reduce the chart down to daily, 4 hour and then 2hour.

There is a lot of support running along side all time frame and also there some Euro news flowing today which can take tech right out of the game but from my analyses. 

There is an option going off this afternoon at 1.2000 (987m)

so with all the support n the weekly, daily and 4hour and 1 hour, also its showing some oversold qualities I would rather have the long side of this trade, even though the market is suspecting more downside, I feel there are stops building topside which will trigger the market makers to run the stops which will equal pips so while I have been typing ive taken a long position for the short term. I do have a stop loss in place and will notify you if and when this trade works out or not, or I can talk people through it. I was going to post more chart which will help you understand my thoughts but wanted this to get on here because its live 

Red arrow is the option flowing off today
black arrows are my support and resistance across all time frames 
moving averages and RSI are also on my chart 

lets see how this develops

----------


## marcus300

I work down the time frames to secure a trade but first I will start further out and work in to find confluence and see if the topside or downside look better to secure a trade. I normally only trade longer term these days because of my work schedule but I was a day trader for many yrs along side other things but these days its not something I can do so I will try to execute days trades but normally it will be over a longer period. 

I try and work off daily orders what will be flowing through the exchange and I see which way is the more heavy, my direction of the trade will depend on many things its not fixed, its something what will depend on many factors

----------


## Mr.BB

Grabbed a bit of EUR also @ 1.1925, TP1 1.1990, TP2 1.2055.

It still far from option target, so SL is tight. Are you seeing support below 1.19?

----------


## marcus300

> Grabbed a bit of EUR also @ 1.1925, TP1 1.1990, TP2 1.2055.
> 
> It still far from option target, so SL is tight. Are you seeing support below 1.19?


My concern is the Italian PMI was weak which reinforced the other softer data flowing from the Eurozone which makes this trade a very tricky one, but seeing that its a Bank Holiday and flow is limited and can move fast in this market when there isn't much going on I suspect the option might attract some attention and looking at the offers and bids it does look top heavy. 

There's support all over different time frames but the round number would see a stop loss hunt and maybe a bounce but yes the SL is tight on this one for me unless something changes when the UK desks come online

----------


## marcus300

Strong $ today even off the back of the NFP on Friday which is surprising but this is causing the softer Euro but I live in hope for the magnet effect on the open option what runs off this afternoon

----------


## marcus300

PMI's aren't looking good 

•Eurozone 48.6 vs 50.1 prior
•Germany 51.0 vs 51.5 prior
•France 50.1 vs 50.0 prior
•Italy 42.7 vs 48.0 prior

----------


## marcus300

By the New York for the option rolling off I will reconsider the trade

----------


## marcus300

Still plenty weakness and the option isn't attracting any magnetism of yet, coming down to support level which will most probably trip some stops. It will be time to re-think the trade from down there. Lets see where the New Yorkers push it

----------


## marcus300

Signalling oversold levels now but the news isn't positive in the Euro camp, but I am still hopeful and confident at this stage due to the Bank Holiday in the UK and the option traders

----------


## marcus300

Round number coming up on Euro 

short USD/JPY

----------


## marcus300

Closed my USD/JPY trade but still got my Euro open......

----------


## Mr.BB

> Closed my USD/JPY trade but still got my Euro open......


Closed half of the euro before lunch.

Edit: Almost hit the SL which is sitting at 1.1895

----------


## marcus300

Closed the USD because it was approaching the 200MA also the Euro was bouncing off the round number, the orders being placed showed some slight weakness in the $ so I thought that it might be good for s few pips to help with the lower EURO I am in. 

Getting close to the New York cut for the option so hopefully it will make a stronger run if not I will cut it lose at break even and just take the USD pips home. Unless aany new orders start flowing through to make this change my mind

----------


## Obs

Bitcoin is up lol!

----------


## Mr.BB

> Bitcoin is up lol!


No, its down on the day

----------


## marcus300

> Closed half of the euro before lunch.
> 
> Edit: Almost hit the SL which is sitting at 1.1895


We were battling the news flow mate against the euro but I went with the USD at the round number approach to off set my euro trade, so still full on the euro because its seeing the round number bounce instead of a stop run, so will keep watching

----------


## Obs

> No, its down on the day


It be back by weekend

----------


## marcus300

There's some sell orders coming through for the USD which is turning the Euro, not a lot of strength though which means its not too positive but still sat infront of my charts waiting.

----------


## marcus300

Might have to set an alert and TP I've got to go, so will be mobile.

Will update on the Euro trade

----------


## marcus300

Shorted USDJPY again tight stop

----------


## marcus300

Closed usd short 

Euro now free trade and profit 

Euro still running

----------


## marcus300

No London close trade and option was to far away to make an impact without London on board. Also fighting against eurozone weak data but seeing some dollar sell off which is riding euro higher. 

Lets watch

----------


## Mr.BB

Didnt watch the whole afternoon, going to adjust the SL in the green.

My nasdaq positions are great, on the other hand my oil and natgas are facked... Patience is a virtue!

----------


## marcus300

04.30hrs wake up

Checked Asian market's nothing really price moving 

Iran deal with the USA will be a price mover. 

Still got euro trading on the go but will be busy other thing's today so alerts are set. 

Will be watching all day on and off when i can

----------


## marcus300

Option I'm targeting today 1.1950 (1.5bn), eurousd

----------


## marcus300

Plenty of heavy orders coming through. 

News can always knock these right out but looks like the options are in play

----------


## marcus300

Option is being defended well. There's a ladder of offers within a 30 pip range of strike price but they are being eaten up but looks substantial defence at moment. Bit of news woukd help. 

Post up chart later if anyone interested seeing it in action

----------


## marcus300

Update on trade

Because of the big options at 1950 and it was in a 30 pip range it was a good trade to take to go for an attack on the options. I did favour the long side due to the option size but as I look at the news feed there were a lot of offers building within a 30 pip range to the option strike price and they were heavy offers for the defence. 

The bids below what were attacking were weaker but I still had my long position locked in from yesterday and it was free anyway due to the USD trade I had with it.
The news was negative all day on the euro which didn't help matters and the option was attack 2-3 times but it was a weak attack so I went short on the last weak attack to hedge my euro long. Got into profit and took the hedge off and sold my long position on the bounce close to option expiry. 

Wasn't the best trade but still in profit but my USD yesterday made up for it and still came out good. It was all about damage limitation. The two lines on the chart are the option and the lower line is where the price was and between was littered with offers which were heavier than the bids so really the short position was better deal but I had to trade my way out of my long position. Its oversold now MMMM

----------


## marcus300

GBP looks interesting took a trade,
London close aswell  :Wink:

----------


## marcus300

> GBP looks interesting took a trade,
> London close aswell


Went down to the round number where a lot a bids were lurking. But it ran some stops first then lost momentum so i took a long due to the heavy bids and support. 

Not sure how much more its got but I'm happy so took 56 pips.

----------


## marcus300

Slight positive news flow for euro. Alot of activity. 

Small trade took

----------


## kelkel

Marcus you're definitly smarter than you look......

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus you're definitly smarter than you look......


I don't know how to take that kel lol

----------


## marcus300

Dollar moving lower as Trump confirms US leaves Iran deal. Not much activity to be honest and can't stay up for the Asian open so will monitor it in the morning see if there's anything set up for London open

----------


## marcus300

Wednesday, May 9 calender 

05:30

CAD

Building Permits (m/m)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

2.2%-2.6%

05:30

USD

PPI (m/m)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

0.2%0.3%

05:30

USD

Core PPI (m/m)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

0.2%0.3%

07:00

USD

Wholesale Inventories (m/m)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

LOW

0.5%0.5%

14:00

NZD

RBNZ Cash Rate Target

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

1.75%1.75%

16:01

GBP

RICS Housing Survey

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

-1.0%0.0%

16:50

JPY

Bank Lending Data (Ex trusts) (y/y)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

LOW

1.9%1.9%

16:50

JPY

BoP Current Account Balance

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

2,929.3B2,076.0B

18:30

CNY

Chinese CPI (y/y)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

1.9%2.1%

18:30

CNY

Chinese PPI (y/y)View Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

HIGH

3.4%3.1%

22:00

JPY

Economy Watchers SurveyView Details

IMPACTACTUALFORECASTPREVIOUS

MED

49.048.9

----------


## Mr.BB

Trump wants oil higher  :Frown:

----------


## marcus300

> Trump wants oil higher


You think he may have a long position or he just likes fuking with them

----------


## marcus300

Gbp still looks interesting but big BOE meeting tomorrow so will be staying out of it.

Going to check the news and look at the chsrts.

Busy day todsy so might be hard but up early to check what's going on

----------


## marcus300

> Trump wants oil higher


What's your strategy mate

----------


## marcus300

Nothing outstanding on the option front. So I'm going to stay out today unless something happens. 

I've got some long term plays but doubt anything will happened with those. 

I'll be keeping an eye on usdjpy because it's nearly showing signs of overbought 

Might stay up tonight to see the Asian open but got a busy day today so will be mobile trading if anything alerts me.

----------


## marcus300

Options in play today plus some barrier ones look like it may keep the range. Interesting stuff

I use these plus the weeks options plus bids and offers to plan a trade 


imag

----------


## marcus300

I also use overbought oversold and watch where the big money is being placed and executed. Major buy orders are also appealing only if they are substantial enough and the market makers always collect their commissions so its all worth analysing

----------


## Mr.BB

> What's your strategy mate


Oil is a messed up market, I see quite some similarities with crypto actually. 

Betted on trump bluffing on Iran deal to gain leverage, like he did so many times now, guess it wasnt a bluff this time.

Still not closing my shorts, shale production will increase with this prices and all it needs is some news to come crumbling down. Also I never actually use large positions, so I can hold it.

----------


## marcus300

> Oil is a messed up market, I see quite some similarities with crypto actually. 
> 
> Betted on trump bluffing on Iran deal to gain leverage, like he did so many times now, guess it wasnt a bluff this time.
> 
> Still not closing my shorts, shale production will increase with this prices and all it needs is some news to come crumbling down. Also I never actually use large positions, so I can hold it.


Its always the same thing mate what knocks everything out and that's NEWS, 
I do dip into gold or oil now and again but only when they are at their extremes either highest or lowest then I will take a position but I more or less keep with FX.

I'm in pain with one now, one of my longer term trade and its coming to a stage were I either hedge or get stopped out. Its a lot better when you take smaller positions and layer yourself into a solid trade medium term because risk can be defined and easily managed. I do like hedging though because you can have two bites at it, or its just delaying it while you try and manage out of it.

Like yesterday when I was losing on the E/U instead of taking my stop I took the U/J trade which was out of correlation with its counterpart and ran stops and picked up heavy bids, I knew its would have a good chance of coming back. But yes position sizing is a great way to keep yourself in the game and that's what its all about.

----------


## marcus300

Nice looking chart. 

I do get very excited sometime when I look at charts lol

I see we have a lot of views, does anyone else do a bit on the side in FX?

----------


## marcus300

Big event day tomorrow 


Calendar Thursday, May 10, 2018 
All Day Holiday Finland - Ascension Day 
All Day Holiday Norway - Ascension Day 
All Day Holiday Sweden - Ascension Day 
All Day Holiday Switzerland - Ascension Day 
00:01 GBP RICS House Price Balance (Apr) -1% 0% 
00:50 JPY Adjusted Current Account 1.63T 1.02T 
00:50 JPY Bank Lending (YoY) (Apr) 1.9% 2.0% 
00:50 JPY BoJ Summary of Opinions 
00:50 JPY Current Account n.s.a. (Mar) 3.009T 2.076T 
00:50 JPY Foreign Bonds Buying 950.3B 
00:50 JPY Foreign Investments in Japanese Stocks 480.4B 
01:01 EUR Irish Consumer Confidence 108.1 
02:00 AUD MI Inflation Expectations 3.6% 
02:10 NZD RBNZ Gov Orr Speaks 
02:30 CNY CPI (MoM) (Apr) -0.1% -1.1% 
02:30 CNY CPI (YoY) (Apr) 1.9% 2.1% 
02:30 CNY PPI (YoY) (Apr) 3.4% 3.1% 
04:00 KRW M2 Money supply (Mar) 6.80% 
06:00 JPY Economy Watchers Current Index (Apr) 49.2 48.9 
07:00 EUR Finnish Industry Output (MoM) (Mar) 3.4% 
09:00 EUR Italian Industrial Production (YoY) (Mar) 2.4% 2.5% 
09:00 EUR Italian Industrial Production (MoM) (Mar) 0.4% -0.5% 
09:00 EUR ECB Economic Bulletin 
09:30 GBP Construction Output (MoM) (Mar) -2.1% -1.6% 
09:30 GBP U.K. Construction Output (YoY) (Mar) -5.7% -3.0% 
09:30 GBP Industrial Production (MoM) (Mar) 0.1% 0.1% 
09:30 GBP Industrial Production (YoY) (Mar) 3.1% 2.2% 
09:30 GBP Manufacturing Production (YoY) (Mar) 2.9% 2.5% 
09:30 GBP Manufacturing Production (MoM) (Mar) -0.2% -0.2% 
09:30 GBP Trade Balance (Mar) -11.20B -10.20B 
09:30 GBP Trade Balance Non-EU (Mar) -2.24B 
10:00 EUR Greek CPI (YoY) (Apr) -0.1% -0.2% 
10:00 EUR Greek HICP (YoY) (Apr) 0.2% 
10:00 EUR Greek Industrial Production (YoY) (Mar) -2.0% 
10:00 EUR Greek Unemployment Rate (Feb) 20.6% 
10:30 ZAR Gold Production (YoY) (Mar) -7.1% 
10:30 ZAR Mining Production (Mar) -2.6% 3.1% 
10:45 EUR Italian 12-Month BOT Auction -0.399% 
11:00 EUR Irish CPI (MoM) (Apr) 0.3% 
11:00 EUR Irish CPI (YoY) (Apr) 0.2% 
11:00 EUR Irish HICP (MoM) (Apr) 0.4% 
11:00 EUR Irish HICP (YoY) (Apr) 0.5% 
11:00 EUR Portuguese Trade Balance (Mar) -3.62B 
12:00 GBP BoE Inflation Report 
12:00 GBP BoE MPC vote cut (May) 0 
12:00 GBP BoE MPC vote hike (May) 2 2 
12:00 GBP BoE MPC vote unchanged (May) 7 7 
12:00 GBP BoE QE Total 435B 
12:00 GBP BoE QE Total (May) 435B 435B 
12:00 GBP BoE Interest Rate Decision (May) 0.50% 0.50% 
Tentative GBP NIESR GDP Estimate 0.2% 
12:00 ZAR Manufacturing Production (MoM) (Mar) 0.1% -2.4% 
13:00 BRL CPI (YoY) (Apr) 2.82% 2.68% 
13:00 BRL CPI (MoM) (Apr) 0.28% 0.09% 
13:30 USD Continuing Jobless Claims 1,778K 1,756K 
13:30 USD Core CPI (MoM) (Apr) 0.2% 0.2% 
13:30 USD Core CPI (YoY) (Apr) 2.2% 2.1% 
13:30 USD Core CPI Index (Apr) 256.20 
13:30 USD CPI (YoY) (Apr) 2.5% 2.4% 
13:30 USD CPI (MoM) (Apr) 0.3% -0.1% 
13:30 USD CPI Index, n.s.a. (Apr) 250.68 249.55 
13:30 USD Initial Jobless Claims 219K 211K 
13:30 USD Jobless Claims 4-Week Avg. 221.50K 
13:30 USD Real Earnings (MoM) (Apr) -0.1% 0.4% 
13:30 CAD New Housing Price Index (MoM) (Mar) 0.0% -0.2% 
14:45 USD Bloomberg Consumer Confidence 56.5 
15:30 USD Natural Gas Storage 81B 62B 
15:30 CAD BoC Review 
16:00 USD Cleveland CPI (MoM) (Apr) 0.3% 
17:00 USD WASDE Report 
18:00 USD 30-Year Bond Auction 3.044% 
19:00 USD Federal Budget Balance (Apr) 201.2B -209.0B 
23:30 NZD Business NZ PMI (Apr) 52.2 
23:45 NZD FPI (MoM) (Apr)

----------


## marcus300

I've heard there are a lot of orders being placed for the GBP BoE Interest Rate Decision and MPI. Usually these numbers and decisions are leaked within 10-20 mins beforehand so its worth to watch the flow if your close to the screens.

----------


## marcus300

Fundamentals are a huge part of my trading. I use many methods to give me a higher % of a trade being successful.

----------


## marcus300

Going to close my screens for tonight. I'm knackered and nothing is ready for me. Might ne a big day tomorrow with news. Some options are in play aswell.

----------


## marcus300

Up early this morning 

Sizable options

Heavy bids outweigh offers

Pre news lag

London open

Few pips to be made 

Trade took

----------


## marcus300

The trade needs to be managed because coming through are a lot of bids and offers. The biggest option in play at the moment is the 1.1900 (2.4bn) so we have a layer of offers defending it but there seems to be a heavier side of bids.

Also the 2.4bn option strike is at the 100 MA  :Wink: 

The red line is where the big option is and under it is a layer of offers being built to protect it. Looking at the bigger picture the bids seems to be more heavy so that's why I am going against the fundamentals of the EURO but what I will do is keep going long and short as the offers and bids are taken out. There is another big option but its far away at the moment and also news can wipe all the above out. The trade is on and this needs attention for further offers and bids to come in or some kind of stop run

----------


## marcus300

Price action around 80 level was heavy so I took all positions of the trade out at 76 and took 16 pips profit.

Happy with it so far and will re-enter either short or long depending on price action now near the options strike price

----------


## marcus300

Usually 3 attempts at a certain heavy resistance will either push past it or will fail, this is the time to trade accordingly

----------


## marcus300

Piggy backing the big bankers and making sure you get off in time is key,

also these types of trade are pretty solid when the news is low or not near but close to option expiry within the 2 hour window will be time to tell

----------


## marcus300

Some options have increased and a lot of money being traded today 



My trade and breakdown of the trade this morning was perfect, there was a lot of heavy offers coming in around the 80 level which were stronger than the bids so I closed my trade and took the profit. I watched and it did what it was defended great and was some good 2 way action but I didn't take a short position like I said I would I just left it but I should of because the price action was perfect. Bids came in stronger around the 60 ish level and made another run for it but I still stayed out but my break-down was correct and it was a good battle going on and still is. The more times the price hits the offers they get taken out and the defence is weaker that's if the bids are still stronger, that's what occurred now.
I'll post the chart below which is the 1hr chart and you can see what happened. Bids are strong at the moment and the offers are weaker but they are still layered right into the strike price.



If you came down to the 5 min chart you would see the price action and match them up to the offers, big offers create a bigger price fill which will have an effect on the price. You can also see the correlation between the e/u and u/j and trade accordingly once it goes out of sink. It always springs back into line just like when offers and bids are taken out of a price as been overbought or oversold. Its the elastic band effect it cant carry on going it needs to come back to the mean price.

----------


## marcus300

Been to busy to post but heavily involved today. 

Had a losing trade today 

If anyone is interested in how i managed this with a method a use frequently just let me know and I'll write it up but will be tomorrow still busy.

Its interesting and learn the most from losing about yourself than winning. I halfed my loss because still had conviction but i was busy while managing it. 

Anyway anyone interested in losing trades or anything you'd like to how i look at the market from the basic to advance I'll try and answer

----------


## Bio-Active

Thanks for jumping in here and i am really enjoying reading up on Forex

----------


## marcus300

Couldn't post much yesterday due to being busy with many things but let me talk you through a trade I took, the reason why and how I managed it even though it was a losing trade

Huge option again at 11900 2.4bln 

read up on all the news I was sent some offers and bids what were being put on the market. Checked and it looked like the option was going to be attacked with force so I was looking for a short towards to large option which expires at 3pm my time.

Took at a trade at 11926, it had the 200ms above at around 11936 so it had beautiful cover, I kind of knew it may run to the moving average but didn't want to miss my entry so got in at 11926 with a stop at 11942. Reason why stop was above the 200MA just incase it ran some stops but I had a high conviction the offers were strong enough to keep on pushing towards the options because the bids weren't that strong so I went with the higher% trade of winning.

This was a day trade and my take profit was around 11905 but was open to adjustment as the trade unfolded - my only problem I was to busy to sit infront of my trading desk and watch this so had to have alerts on my phone at certain positions so I could mobile manage it.

Weaker usd news came out which is something you cant control when in these trades and I knew it was around but was hoping the strength of the option would drive the traders to the strike price before or close to expiry. Anyway the price went higher so I had a few options I could take as it was approaching my stop I could either let it stop me out and or hedge the trade, so seeing that I was mobile and could look at my screens I decided to hedge my trade at 11940 and took my stop off. Bids were coming is heavy so I knew this was going to be pushed higher , also now the 200 moving average is being used as support because of the weaker $.

So now I have 2 trades and my loss is locked at 14 pips but hedged, so loss isn't taken yet. 

Hedge at 11940 - bids are heavy and strong so was waiting for weaker price action to take the hedge off and manage my losing trade. so price went higher and price action was slowing down so took my hedge off at 11950, which was too soon IMHO but banked my hedge of 10pips. At this stage I need the trade to reverse into my previous trade to help with the loss.

Price action was doing ok and price reversed so I took my first trade off at 11938 

Total = first trade loss from 26 to 38 = 12 pips loss
hedge won = 10 pips
loss 2pips

If I wouldn't of hedge my trade my stop would of been hit and took me for a loss of 16 pips, instead it was only 2 pips

If I was in front of my screen I would of made money because the price did reverse lower and my hedge did drive higher so it would of been better but I was happy with 2 pip loss instead of 16 pips.
beauty of managing a trade via hedging.


Ive done the chart so you can is it through the chart. If there is anything you don't understand just ask I will try my best to explain but I am no expert but will try and show and explain anything ive said

----------


## marcus300

Nothing of much interest for the markets to open tonight. Got my eye on a few thing's so will see how things go pre London open in the morning. 

Got some medium term trades still open so will see how things go in the morning with news.

----------


## marcus300

Up early scanning the market's 
Usd
Euro
Both look interesting 

Very busy today but will be putting some time in to see if there is a trade this week.

----------


## marcus300

There're some serious bids on all usd currencies by big players.

----------


## marcus300

My analysis and information what i received was really good yesterday, but didnt take a trade on it because i was busy with other thing's. 
Frustrating but good to know i was correct. I'm busy again but will keep an eye out for anything filtering though. 
My medium term trades are still live and doing better than they were.

----------


## Mr.BB

What happened to USD??

----------


## marcus300

> What happened to USD??


I didn't take the trade just announcing the news of the bigger players taking longer term positions. 
It was again excellent info which made the price react to the heavy layered bids all day. Price moved off the bids every time they went through but you never know if it's a false move to release other positions. Price action should dictate to the strength of the moves. 

Took a trade this morning will update soon

----------


## marcus300

1st trade 
I got some orders come through this morning and looking at both sides the weight was top heavy especially when you added the big options loading up on the euro, but at this time the price wasn't at a tradeable value. Some news hit which wasn't going to be a great price mover but the reaction of the price when it hit was weak so it sent the price down to some heavy bids loading up. We were near a round number, heavy bids coming in, a false move driving the price down and options top heavy so I waited till the price action was going weaker and bought the euro. When your trading offers, bids and options you have to be really at your trading desk but i was mobile. I took 15 pips and closed the trade even though at the time i thought it was worth alot more. 

2nd trade 
Opened another long at a crucial point but because i wasn't at my desk I couldn't really see what was coming and I couldn't manage it right and some news hit, the usually central banker voicing an opinion sent my trade off, I had my stop in place but took it off and hedged my position.- still losing 

3rd trade 
London close trade on the same pair - took another 20 pips on the run so close it off 

2 winners one loser but unable to manage it correctly due to being out so the loser is still running so not sure if i will close it off or let it run yet so cant say it was a good day until I close the loss out but at this moment in time we not doing well on the day but we are hedged in waiting

----------


## Mr.BB

Pfff, dont have time for this now.

Some heavy bids before WS open, was looking for news but there was nothing significant.

----------


## marcus300

> 1st trade 
> I got some orders come through this morning and looking at both sides the weight was top heavy especially when you added the big options loading up on the euro, but at this time the price wasn't at a tradeable value. Some news hit which wasn't going to be a great price mover but the reaction of the price when it hit was weak so it sent the price down to some heavy bids loading up. We were near a round number, heavy bids coming in, a false move driving the price down and options top heavy so I waited till the price action was going weaker and bought the euro. When your trading offers, bids and options you have to be really at your trading desk but i was mobile. I took 15 pips and closed the trade even though at the time i thought it was worth alot more. 
> 
> 2nd trade 
> Opened another long at a crucial point but because i wasn't at my desk I couldn't really see what was coming and I couldn't manage it right and some news hit, the usually central banker voicing an opinion sent my trade off, I had my stop in place but took it off and hedged my position.- still losing 
> 
> 3rd trade 
> London close trade on the same pair - took another 20 pips on the run so close it off 
> 
> 2 winners one loser but unable to manage it correctly due to being out so the loser is still running so not sure if i will close it off or let it run yet so cant say it was a good day until I close the loss out but at this moment in time we not doing well on the day but we are hedged in waiting


Finished the trades and took a loss, it was doing ok on the retracement and closed my hedge but the euro still looked weak and the order board wasn't looking like many bids were being taken and the offers were stronger and more heavy so pulled out. Its fine because you learn that with these types of trade you need to manage them on your screen instead of mobile, would be different if it was a medium term or swing trade but just cut it off and took the loss. 

Hey and guess what as soon as I took my hedge off and was closing out things started filtering through that there was some buying and some fresh bids were being placed lol typical but still got some trades open on my swing so will see what happens. Might take another trade today at London close

----------


## marcus300

Very much news driven today which doesnt match my way of trading (unless medium term trades) so stayed out even though i had alot of stuff sent to me i haven't of yet taken a trade today. 

Still very busy to really concentrate on this at the moment I'm always looking 

Mrbb
You still in oil ? Are you long or short

----------


## Mr.BB

> Mrbb
> You still in oil ? Are you long or short


Short  :Frown:

----------


## Obs

Bb, marcus...

This thread is sucking all the intelligence out of the forum as the only two intelligent people are posting in here only.

I have reported the thread. Hopefully admin will close it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bb, marcus...
> 
> This thread is sucking all the intelligence out of the forum as the only two intelligent people are posting in here only.
> 
> I have reported the thread. Hopefully admin will close it.


No....

----------


## Obs

> No....


Lol! See, now bio is in here!

----------


## marcus300

> Short


I was speaking to another trader yesterday and he's under water with his oil short but is still building positions. Hopefully some positive news for you will be coming over the next few days  :Smilie:  





> Bb, marcus...
> 
> This thread is sucking all the intelligence out of the forum as the only two intelligent people are posting in here only.
> 
> I have reported the thread. Hopefully admin will close it.


hahaha I doubt anything in here is intelligent Obs, rather the opposite if you take a step back and think about it. Did you know that the retail trader goes by the 90 90 90 by the studies what have been done. That's 90% of traders will lose 90% of the account in 90 days. This is new retail traders so if us retail traders are suppose to be extremely risk averse when looking at taking a trade why would we come into the world of Forex  :Smilie:  I wouldn't say that's intelligent mate. 




> No....


Thanks Bio  :Smilie:  


Really super busy so that's why I cant post charts or much what I am doing, even though the last 2 days have been quiet for me I would still post up my analysis of currencies what I am interested in or coming into a range.

I still have some open positions on the market but I'm not that confident with certain things and that's why I wont be taking a trade today unless I get some good solid information which puts probability in the higher end numbers. If I'm not behind my screens with anything I would say as short term trading I get nervous because I cant manage the trades. I'm not a trader who sets and sticks to his TP (take profit) I will manage the trade as I go along. Sometimes if its coming to my TP I will if it starts to get weaker and PA is not looking good I will hedge the trade and try my best to get some extra pips with the retracement plus also locking in my profit coming up to me TP.

Its Friday and usually I always take a trade at the London close if any of the currencies are out of its range or oversold or overbought. Its something what I come back to all the time because its been a solid trade for so many years. Can't post any charts of this because I haven't got time but I will in future to let you all understand my meaning behind this trade and why its such a good solid trade for building your account up with.

----------


## marcus300

Just been sent some order board stuff what happening now and in the last few mins and there seems to be a healthy amount of activity in the euro camp but the weight ( more money) is being placed on the bids side so my reading is that the reaction will be higher. Not checked the price to see if its reacting but if this info keeps coming through it will be worth a trade, but if the info changes and it does it can change sides very quickly because sometimes the bids are only a play to execute their own open positions and push the price to a certain area so there is more availability.

----------


## marcus300

Bids are the defence of the option rolling off today, so there is going to be a very good two way action for traders because the attackers wont give up but neither will the defenders.

----------


## marcus300



----------


## marcus300

Looks like it was a good two battle with the news helping the sellers win the early session. I did get some information through from a friend but I was busy and couldnt get behind my desk so couldnt react on it. My longer term trades are under water this week but I live to trade another day.

----------


## Obs

> hahaha I doubt anything in here is intelligent Obs, rather the opposite if you take a step back and think about it. Did you know that the retail trader goes by the 90 90 90 by the studies what have been done. That's 90% of traders will lose 90% of the account in 90 days. This is new retail traders so if us retail traders are suppose to be extremely risk averse when looking at taking a trade why would we come into the world of Forex  I wouldn't say that's intelligent mate.


I was only joking but I feel dumb as hell in here. I know I should grow accustomed to the feeling but...
I always feel suprised.

----------


## marcus300

> I was only joking but I feel dumb as hell in here. I know I should grow accustomed to the feeling but...
> I always feel suprised.


Like you say you should over time feel accustomed to the feeling but i do understand why you don't  :Wink:

----------


## Obs

> Like you say you should over time ferl accustomed to the feeling but i do understand why you don't


I need conversation with some real men. Boda kill the ones around me. Half drunk and getting angry.
I appreciate you and your personality you cunt. 
Fucking agree or not at least you are a man and an individual, not a follower.

----------


## marcus300

Here are some charts of the Euro/Usd, the first one is the daily chart, then the 4hour chart and then the 1 hour chart. I will look over the 3 times lines to before any trade is took unless its a very short term daily trade then all I will do is look at the 4hr and 1hr times and see if everything lines up well.

Normally you can mark whats happening on the day on the chart line options, bids,offers and any heavy money being injected into the market. Once you way up the information you can start planning your trade with the higher probability is on the side of the trade your going to take. You have to ask yourself why is this trade worth taking, can show why its cheap and needs buying or expensive and needs selling either short term or long term. If you cant answer these questions you shouldn't take the trade but if you can and you can define risk and limit this by using certain tools then the trade is worth taking.

I don't normally have a set TP (take profit) but I will have an area were I will be looking at closing the trade out, it will all depend on how the trade is working out because this market is moving all the time and its very organic and things can change easily which may effect your trade so many times I will manage the trade unless I am going for a medium term or longer term view, then you can set the trade up take it and leave it until your SL or TP is hit. I trade both styles but much prefer shorter term trading because news can completely wipe out your analysis and take the price off into a completely different direction, so monitoring or setting alerts is the way forward.

----------


## marcus300

Over sold areas which will respond in a reaction if coupled with other areas of interest. Also crossing the oversold areas with other oversold areas on different time frames will increase the probability and again if these line up with lets say London close or some heavy bids coming in or heavier options above then you can plan your trade. 
You don't just take a trade on ONE area of interest especially if its an indicator telling you, you will need other hard evidence to line up to give you more of a % that the probability is on your side than the other.

The chart is a 1hour chart - so it would be shorter term trade

The euro was in a downward trend or weak this week which means its only ever going to be oversold and not overbought, so line these areas up especially if they come at a certain time of day or other answers come in to solidify the trade 

The price was worth trading for short term gain on all areas when it flagged up oversold - just looking at that one flag looks good on the chart but if you go deeper into each area there will be one of those a higher probability of one of those winning.

----------


## marcus300

Been up most of the night. Took small trade but didnt work out as planned so cut it l.

Going to check all news and talk to a friend see what's happening on the markets

----------


## marcus300

I know this threads seems to get a lot of readers and watchers but not many questions so I will carry on in hope someone will take an interest  :Smilie: 

Not much happened today, I was up most of the night checking things out but didn't work my way.

Usually I will check the daily/weekly news calendar to see if any kind of news would knock or impact the currencies I will be trading. I do trade medium term, some long term and mostly shorter term. Reason being if I am trading shorter term I can get in and out before any bad news or good news comes along and wipes all my trade out due to someone saying something or some major event in the world or the usually central bank guys voicing an opinion. So I would rather be in and out before anything can go wrong and if I have a strong conviction I will trade heavy with these types of trade.

Medium and longer term trade I will only use small positions which will be built up over time, they can this layering into a trade amongst many other terms but I will layer my trade in as it swings in my favour but if I go under water with it my position is only small so I can trade my way out of it or increase my positions depending how things look on it on that day.

Because I am extremely busy these days I don't have the time to trade like I use to so I have to be careful incase I trade for the sake of it and do something stupid with any real time evidence of taking the trade. Many things will have to line up for me to take a trade normally and this puts the probability more on the side of my trade and I will then manage it via my trading station. Things can change because its a constant moving market so I can be rigid with the trade I will move things around according the PA and news.

I do trade the news which is a good solid event to trade but these days there are so many false breaks I prefer being out or hedge during a major news event, ive lost during these events before and to be honest its a 50/50 thing and that's not the way I trade, I prefer the % far more in on my side. I like to track and follow the big money and piggy back them and get off and take the money, I don't do what most retail traders do because most retail traders lose so that should tell you something.

----------


## marcus300

Busy again today but ive started to get some information through, hopefully I can stop and have a good look at my screens and see whats happening

----------


## marcus300

German manufacturing PMI 56.8 vs 57.9 expected

weak number is really forcing the Euro down to the lows

----------


## marcus300

My stops got hit today on all my longer term trades. I still confidence but can't catch a falling knife

----------


## Mr.BB

> My stops got hit today on all my longer term trades. I still confidence but can't catch a falling knife


Wait till Italy fixes its political mess.

My crude shorts hit profit taking somewhere during the day, didnt even noticed it  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Wait till Italy fixes its political mess.
> 
> My crude shorts hit profit taking somewhere during the day, didnt even noticed it


Its the game we are in, comes in waves  :Smilie:

----------


## hammerheart

> Wait till Italy fixes its political mess.


That might take several month, we talking new useless elections after summer then back to starting point lol, either that but there's still a small chance of setting up a gov soon-ish, I hope for the latter solution otherwise we are in some deep sh-t  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> That might take several month, we talking new useless elections after summer then back to starting point lol, either that but there's still a small chance of setting up a gov soon-ish, I hope for the latter solution otherwise we are in some deep sh-t


Market just needs a definition of some sort of certainty, and it will level it self. But when another event comes along this will be forgotten fast.

----------


## marcus300

> Market just needs a definition of some sort of certainty, and it will level it self. But when another event comes along this will be forgotten fast.


Volatility drives the market

----------


## hammerheart

> Market just needs a definition of some sort of certainty, and it will level it self. But when another event comes along this will be forgotten fast.


For what's worth, the mess is finally sorted, the parts reached a definitive agreement so we got a gov now, though it's not official yet.

----------


## Mr.BB

> For what's worth, the mess is finally sorted, the parts reached a definitive agreement so we got a gov now, though it's not official yet.


That was yesterday according to the graphs  :Smilie:

----------


## hammerheart

> That was yesterday according to the graphs


You know, what's funny is we electors got told this particular gov was refused by head of state cause of those graphs (especially BPT-bund spread).

----------


## Mr.BB

> You know, what's funny is we electors got told this particular gov was refused by head of state cause of those graphs (especially BPT-bund spread).


Ok, now I understand why EUR is suffering. Its why im not day trading actively nowadays, one needs to be on top of this subject on the second.

----------


## hammerheart

> Ok, now I understand why EUR is suffering. Its why im not day trading actively nowadays, one needs to be on top of this subject on the second.


There's ongoing speculation the new so-called populist gov in Italy has plans leave the eurozone or even the EU, which is pure BS, either that or is going to get kicked out for planning deficit expenditure, so that to further raise public debt, the whole thing being incompatible with EU rules (neither are ever going to happen).

We are currently getting hit by a shitstorm by German media and the EU commission head Junker, which consist oh well, you know, Italians are lazy, corrupt, and so forth...

----------


## Mr.BB

> We are currently getting hit by a shitstorm by German media and the EU commission head Junker, which consist oh well, you know, Italians are lazy, corrupt, and so forth...


Yeah, not the first time they say such things, although both our countries could do with a little less corruption in state.

----------


## Mr.BB

Gold is going down!

----------


## marcus300

> Gold is going down!


No more safe haven

----------


## Mr.BB

> No more safe haven


Concerns about safety have been removed.

I'm short on it, grabbed @1305, profit taking at 1287. Considering if should take this into weekend, fees are always high on gold.

----------


## marcus300

> Concerns about safety have been removed.
> 
> I'm short on it, grabbed @1305, profit taking at 1287. Considering if should take this into weekend, fees are always high on gold.


Yes indeed wise move  :Smilie: 

I was looking for the other side of the trade to be honest before I enter so maybe next week I can start building some positions the 1200 mark does look best though

----------


## marcus300

Gold 1296.52 −1.38 (−0.11%)

----------


## Mr.BB

A lot of moving parts on eur/usd, but I'm thinking of opening some long positions.

----------


## marcus300

> A lot of moving parts on eur/usd, but I'm thinking of opening some long positions.


I didn't trade the open for various reasons but I would like to see some further bad numbers coming in for the Eurozone then I would like to start to build long positions for the medium term.

I'm suppose to be getting a telephone call from a friend of mine with some information on the E/U & GBP/USD when he gets in work, nothing inside or anything just some info regarding positions of the bigger players what could look strong

----------


## marcus300

Options for New York cut 



Opening prices 

free picture upload

----------


## Dankoo

> nothing inside or anything just some info regarding positions of the bigger players what could look strong


Damn, it was getting very interesting

----------


## marcus300

some big ones floating for the New York cut today
e/u a 2.04bln and a 1.09bln 


image upload no limit

----------


## Mr.BB

Went short on nasdaq on monday, suffering a bit  :Frown:

----------


## marcus300

> Went short on nasdaq on monday, suffering a bit


Hang in there mate....Is it close to being stopped out?

Ive been gathering some info which I will post very soon once I get time to post properly, I fancy doing some longer positions plays due to my work schedule and unable to really day trade. I do believe some strong moves are on the horizon to take advantage of

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hang in there mate....Is it close to being stopped out?
> 
> Ive been gathering some info which I will post very soon once I get time to post properly, I fancy doing some longer positions plays due to my work schedule and unable to really day trade. I do believe some strong moves are on the horizon to take advantage of


Stopped out? no way, only using 4% of my margin and that includes nat gas positions. I play in the little league lol

Yeah, thats what Im doing longer positions plays as no time to stare at graphs, although this nasdaq position was supposed to be intraday, but my analysis was wrong. 

Do tell on the strong moves you are foreseeing  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Stopped out? no way, only using 4% of my margin and that includes nat gas positions. I play in the little league lol
> 
> Yeah, thats what Im doing longer positions plays as no time to stare at graphs, although this nasdaq position was supposed to be intraday, but my analysis was wrong. 
> 
> Do tell on the strong moves you are foreseeing


At the moment the price on the majors what I am looking at is what I call in-between. This is where the retail investors are trading and also building positions. I will wait till the bigger players start getting involved and start creating liquidity by running stops of the retails and smaller firms to open up a certain price to fill their orders. It may happen ir may not but from what I am hearing its building and only a matter of time before it starts to run off into an area were I can start accumulating positions for the longer term and also the intra day. If I trade now I feel I could get stuck and end up under water so I will wait till the price gets shifted and the stops get tested.

----------


## marcus300

Ok, some bad news heading in today on the GBP - so why not run some stops  :Wink: 

Check out the price bouncing off the 100ma - hopefully it will drive past it. 

Lets get the price to run a few hundred, floors are opening up and bigger players and off loading at a great rate today.

----------


## marcus300

What a reaction off the 100ma. Prefect retail trade 

I'd rather see some downside now

----------


## marcus300

hack attack on South Korean cryptocurrency sent sent bitcoin in a downward spiral.
Coin traders either see this as an advantage to buy more or a trigger to sell more.

----------


## marcus300

Should see some volatility this wk which will be a trigger for my entries. 
E/U
G/U
U/J

----------


## marcus300

E/U looking for a drive to the downside over the next 2 days.

----------


## marcus300

Short taken at the pull back and round number. Stop is 50pips

----------


## marcus300

Just to clarify what I said above I'll post the chart, 
London open showed some weakness due to many issues going on but I got some news that there are huge offers being placed, so I waited for a pullback and it came at the round number so I took the trade at the blue line 11800 and put a stop at the 50 level. This trade is slightly higher risk than my normal ones due to news being released today and various things happening around the world but this trade is purely taken on the amount of offers being place around 11700, there is around a 30 pip layer of offers ranges all the way down to the round number and up to around 30pips above, I know there are some big options flowing off today and tomorrow so this trade is placed just on the offers and bids. 

It put down a take profit because I will openly manage the trade with alerts and I may start taking some off as it goes down but I will decide on the price action at the time and the news. The trade can easily be knocked off and my stop hit if news flows turns positive but there are far more plays below current price so that's why I have taken it. I'll come out at anytime if things change but hope this helps who is interested in FX

----------


## marcus300

update - was close to selling part of the trade but didn't due to the weakness in the of the price getting over the round number, so still in the trade but could get interesting at London close

----------


## marcus300

And here we go. After the close weakness poored in. I'm getting close to closing half the trade but I'll watch closely for the next 3 hours

----------


## marcus300

50 pips. Took profit even through i do think there's more to come because some offers not been triggered but could get taken off.

I'm happy and 50 is a nice profit

Out

----------


## marcus300

And there it is - price came down to the heavy offers to fill them and now we are in the cluster of heavy offers what are fighting the big option. It was a huge move but I did have confidence if no news would of knocked my trade out. I came out to early -looking back I should of put a trailing stop on it but the profit was to much to not take and I was happy no matter where the price when. Remembers the layer of offers were around the 30 level all the way down to the round number. 
We could see a drive through if the bids are strong enough and that would trigger the stops which is another new trade to take.





upload images free

----------


## marcus300

Just speaking to a pro trader friend of mine and looking at the charts and news flows, I am looking for USD/JPY weakness over the next 2 days. Not taken a trade yet but I could do in the near future  :Wink:  just watching and waiting for certain things to happen but I am looking for a move down

----------


## marcus300

Does anybody read these posts?
anybody trades?
anybody interested?
anyone watches the financial markets?
anyone trades commodities?
Am I wasting my time posting?
I see a lot of readers but no one posts, why?

----------


## almostgone

> hack attack on South Korean cryptocurrency sent sent bitcoin in a downward spiral.
> Coin traders either see this as an advantage to buy more or a trigger to sell more.


That's still making some waves. Blows my mind how easily people are able to hijack virtual currency. Seems to have little to no effect on precious metals, which is foreign to me.

----------


## almostgone

> Does anybody read these posts?
> anybody trades?
> anybody interested?
> anyone watches the financial markets?
> anyone trades commodities?
> Am I wasting my time posting?
> I see a lot of readers but no one posts, why?


I read but have been swamped.  :Frown:  Have enjoyed starting to get familiar with the trading of foreign currency.

----------


## marcus300

> That's still making some waves. Blows my mind how easily people are able to hijack virtual currency. Seems to have little to no effect on precious metals, which is foreign to me.


Its making waves all over the world mate and there's more to come but virtual currencies aren't my thing.





> I read but have been swamped.  Have enjoyed starting to get familiar with the trading of foreign currency.


I have to change the way I trade over the last year or so because of my work schedule, its hard because I like to be hands on infront of my screen but with work and other stuff going on I do find it hard to trade intra day

----------


## marcus300

I mentioned yesterday before I took my trade that I was told that there are some heavy offers being placed and they are mounting within a 30 pip range down to the round number, obviously some of these are protection of the big option whats rolling off today but they are also orders which look to be heavy, so I knew price drive close to these that's why I took the trade. I close out at 50 pip profit but ive posted a chart to show you the two lines where the offers will be - chart is down to a 15min chart so you can see closer what happens, with every heavy decent offer there is a reaction in price, you can make a trade plan out of these  :Wink:  if you like but as you can see the first hit of the offers at 30 level were big enough to have a decent reaction, this was also helped by some news but its very interesting to see this because now those offers at the 30 level have gone, ive not been told of any new ones being places so this opens it up to the next layer of offers all the way down to the round number. News again can make this go out of the window and if we can get a rush at the offers we could see some decent stops hit which will have a huge impact on the price but only for a short period of time yet again another chance of a trade. Many ways to trade this... :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

Here is my trading station, I do have a laptop which sit at the end to make another screen but in this picture I didn't have it set up

----------


## marcus300

can you see why there were offers being place yesterday and this morning in that 30 pip range ??? boooom

----------


## marcus300

FED raised rates by 0.25% and signals 2 more in 2018

----------


## marcus300

ECB up next is it the end of QE and we see the start of tapering today

----------


## marcus300

What a move forced by news.

----------


## marcus300

E/U & G/U are coming into my oversold territory  :Wink:  
love these moves because its driving past all support, PA and patterns lol lol but it will bounce

----------


## marcus300

Been busy with FX but today looks like some of my levels are coming into line with my trading style. I need more weakness because long term I see strength erupting from some of my currencies but without doubt a lot of roller coasting inbetween time.

Ive been monitoring my screens for hours, waiting for new flow and also my friend to ring me to see if anything major is in the pip line today.

Have fun if anyone is trading

----------


## marcus300

Going to be doing some live trading on here very soon, not sure if anyone is interested but try it for a few weeks see if it creates any interest

----------


## marcus300

EUR/USD for June 21

1.1525 EUR 1.2bn1.1600 1.0bn1.1625 1.9bn

USD/JPY for June 21

110.75 USD 1.0bn

----------


## marcus300

Today

EUR/USD

1.1585 EUR511m

USD/JPY

109.50 USD 354mln110.50 480m110.80 605m111.00 491m 

GBP/USD

1.3240 GBP340m

----------


## marcus300

There's some big moves today like I mentioned may come last week, well its arriving now and certain levels are showing up on two majors. We do have a lot of uncertainty in the markets due the UK and Brexit and also some inflation remarks from one of the CB's on the euro but this in my eyes is temporary.

I'm very close now just waiting for my friend to text me back or send me an email on some certain things but some big levels coming into play to give liquidity to the big players to make longer term moves. Big money to be made here very soon

----------


## marcus300

wanted you to see the daily chart today on the euro usd - can you see the long standing support and see how its coming into the over sold territory - nice chart especially on the daily time frame 


windows print screen

the below chart is yet again the daily chart showing the gbp usd, can you see again testing support on the longer time frame and also pushing past for a stop run. 



These charts are very interesting to the chartist and also the longer term trader coming into these levels, with the fundamentals pushing the price we could see further downside but also a slight bounce.

----------


## marcus300

Ahhh perfect option run this wk. Heavy decent options coupled with weaknesses equals more probability and worth heavy trades

----------


## Mr.BB

Getting ready to short the oil train!

----------


## marcus300

> Getting ready to short the oil train!


Sounds like a plan  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> Sounds like a plan


Waiting for the crude report this afternoon, it will probably still go higher till the report release time. 

I might open a small short at that time, or before if see any movements, but it may very well still go above $73-74 till friday so be careful. Oil is a beast completely dominated by hedge funds.

----------


## marcus300

> Waiting for the crude report this afternoon, it will probably still go higher till the report release time. 
> 
> I might open a small short at that time, or before if see any movements, but it may very well still go above $73-74 till friday so be careful. Oil is a beast completely dominated by hedge funds.


I don't trade it often but will see if i can get any info from the city

----------


## Mr.BB

> I don't trade it often but will see if i can get any info from the city


Look at gasoline vs crude graph

----------


## Mr.BB

First order triggered at $72.50

Have more small orders lined up.

----------


## Mr.BB

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...23608040513537

Appreciated Mr. President!

----------


## Mr.BB

Still here, with all my short oil positions in green now.

But still far from take profit objective  :Frown:  ... oh well, I have time.

----------


## Mr.BB

All positions reached profit taking objective  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

Options today for the New York cut
EUR/USD
•1.1750 EUR 743m

USD/JPY
•111.10 USD amount 440m


Options for Tuesday
EUR/USD
•1.7bn EUR amount 
•1.1700 1.1bn

----------


## marcus300

Closed some long term short positions on a couple of currencies. Excellent return and feel it was the right time to sell them.

----------


## MuscleScience

I can barely understand all this. I’ve got so much to learn as it seems. I’ve been doing some paper trading to get my feet wet, but it’s going to take awhile to be proficient...lol

----------


## marcus300

> I can barely understand all this. I’ve got so much to learn as it seems. I’ve been doing some paper trading to get my feet wet, but it’s going to take awhile to be proficient...lol


This is forex market so its a different market than what you will be looking at. I much prefer this FX but it is extremely volatile which can result in two scenario's but link this to a good solid risk management plan and understand why price moves then you will be in a good position. I try and only take higher probability trades which is seeing through the noise of the market and trying to follow the professional money, imho you have a higher success rate.

If there is anything you want me to explain regarding what I've written just ask MS. You got the right idea slowly slowly wins the game and educating yourself just don't fall for the education profiteers

----------


## Bio-Active

> I can barely understand all this. Ive got so much to learn as it seems. Ive been doing some paper trading to get my feet wet, but its going to take awhile to be proficient...lol


Im just jumping in as well. Lol I figure out altcoins and the. Something else pops up

----------


## MuscleScience

> This is forex market so its a different market than what you will be looking at. I much prefer this FX but it is extremely volatile which can result in two scenario's but link this to a good solid risk management plan and understand why price moves then you will be in a good position. I try and only take higher probability trades which is seeing through the noise of the market and trying to follow the professional money, imho you have a higher success rate.
> 
> If there is anything you want me to explain regarding what I've written just ask MS. You got the right idea slowly slowly wins the game and educating yourself just don't fall for the education profiteers


ThAnks Marcus, 

I went through the original post with a fine tooth comb and looked up all the terms you threw out there. I’ve got a paper trade account I’m playing with this morning to see how it all goes into live action. I love the idea that the money market is open all day. Makes it easy for me to do something when I can’t sleep at night...lol

----------


## marcus300

> ThAnks Marcus, 
> 
> I went through the original post with a fine tooth comb and looked up all the terms you threw out there. I’ve got a paper trade account I’m playing with this morning to see how it all goes into live action. I love the idea that the money market is open all day. Makes it easy for me to do something when I can’t sleep at night...lol


It's the biggest traded market with 5 trillion traded daily but like i say this creates volatility. I've stayed up all night trading the Asian desks when i have time

----------


## SocioMachiavelli

Really interested in this but

its like a foreign language to me and I have no fkin clue where to start. However I would like to say thanks for taking the time to share Marcus.

----------


## marcus300

> Really interested in this but
> 
> its like a foreign language to me and I have no fkin clue where to start. However I would like to say thanks for taking the time to share Marcus.


I started posting some of my trades and why i took them in hopes it helps other traders. Keep reading them they will become more clear

----------


## marcus300

Thursday's and Fridays options, big money in play so during the Asian market the price will be driven into play for the New York cut. Higher probability trade if it comes with 50 pips or a medium risk if you want to trade the option run.
Can't trade this due to heavy workload tomorrow and Friday but this stuff is gold.

EUR/USD

1.1500 EUR 1.0bn1.1600 1.2bn

USD/CAD

1.2900 $ 1.0bn1.3000 1.6bn


Friday September 21

EUR/USD

1.1700 EUR 1.2bn1.1750 1.0bn

USD/JPY

112.00 USD 1.2bn

----------


## MuscleScience

> Thursday's and Fridays options, big money in play so during the Asian market the price will be driven into play for the New York cut. Higher probability trade if it comes with 50 pips or a medium risk if you want to trade the option run.
> Can't trade this due to heavy workload tomorrow and Friday but this stuff is gold.
> 
> EUR/USD
> 
> 1.1500 EUR 1.0bn1.1600 1.2bn
> 
> USD/CAD
> 
> ...


Awesome Stuff Marcus, keep posting if you have time I genuinely want to learn this stuff. A couple questions? 

1. Why do you do Fornex vs say traditional day or swing trading even when you had time in the past? 

2. What type of monetary investment is realistic to get started and make money? (Given you first understand the market) 

3. Like day trading, is there a certain time when the market is most prone to movement? 

4. What type of broker or software do you tend to use? 


Thanks in advanced big guy!!!

----------


## marcus300

> Awesome Stuff Marcus, keep posting if you have time I genuinely want to learn this stuff. A couple questions? 
> 
> 1. Why do you do Fornex vs say traditional day or swing trading even when you had time in the past? 
> 
> 2. What type of monetary investment is realistic to get started and make money? (Given you first understand the market) 
> 
> 3. Like day trading, is there a certain time when the market is most prone to movement? 
> 
> 4. What type of broker or software do you tend to use? 
> ...




1, I do day and swing trading with fx, those are just time frames not a certain market. My sole trading is in the fx market even though i do have some stocks its fx where i feel comfortable. There's more volatility and the market gives you more opportunities like going short and taking advantage of any weakness in the currency. Having two sides to go at gives you more areas to attack. I have longer term trades open in fx I've had a swing trade going for months. 


Market's are a constant changing environment so being in and understanding why price moves is vital. Because it's the biggest traded market this equals more opportunities either going long or short. 


2, you can start with any account size but you have to take in consideration the rewards vs risk and don't over leverage yourself on small accounts thinking you'll return a high yield, this is why most traders lose money in the first few month's. Thinking you can get a higher return on low investment will put more pressure and risk to your investment. In my opinion 5k -10k would be min.


3, Oh yes MS there certainly is and that's one of my strategies i implement with great success. Example would be London close or New York open, these are excellent area's to see market reaction. I use strategies what have been shown to have a higher probability but this comes with experience and understanding oh and many hours watching charts. I think i talk through trades on this thread what could help you understand this mate. There are constant opportunities each day especially with all the data flow.


4, i use a spread broker and not DMA account, this is purely for tax reasons what our government allow. With my broker i have their software and chatting package which is free. My trading station is a two wide screens which i can comfortably get 3 charts and my news feed open at once.

----------


## marcus300

Option positioning over Asian desks and follow through at London open. Looks like euro weakness and the Friday big option gathering some attention. 

Trades coukd be - option run ie positioning

The fight between bank's to liquidate the option at New York cut 

The first attack on the round number or and defense. Both higher probability trades, 3 attacks will weaken the lines.

----------


## marcus300

MS , you have a demo account?

I need to add you to my wikr so i can add you to my fx group

----------


## MuscleScience

> MS , you have a demo account?
> 
> I need to add you to my wikr so i can add you to my fx group


I sure do, I’ll setup a wikr account and Pm my handle. 

Thanks again!!!

----------


## Joshua020

> MS , you have a demo account?
> 
> I need to add you to my wikr so i can add you to my fx group


Have you ever heard about an online course (https://www.mytradingskills.com/) ?
I want to start learning forex trading, would you advice me to follow this course ?
Thanks !

----------

